
One Unspoken Reason Behind the Microsoft-LinkedIn Deal: Stock Based Compensation - superdude12
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/14/business/dealbook/linkedin-stock-based-compensation.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share
======
crabasa
This is an interesting theory, but the author never really explores how being
a part of Microsoft will affect compensation, both for current employees (and
holders of LinkedIn ISOs) and hires in the future. Has Microsoft had a track
record of attracting engineering talent in the Bay Area?

